# Excellent Archives for Techique, routines, PL



## graniteman

My go to for questions or changes to routines, check your techniques, advice etc
http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/


----------



## SFGiants

Those guys don't know squat, POB can 1RM 2 plates I listen to him.

Lol just messing around and very nice contribution to the site it should be a sticky.


----------



## graniteman

SFGiants said:


> Those guys don't know squat, POB can 1RM 2 plates I listen to him.
> 
> Lol just messing around and very nice contribution to the site it should be a sticky.



lol, POB has  their posters over his bed so he can see them when he puts his jammies on


----------



## NavyChief

trouble makers, LOL.


----------

